

Ask YC: Are all employees with no equity in the company wage slaves? - known


======
utnick
i would gladly be the 2nd employee at facebook even if mark didn't want to
give me equity

great experience + great connections > equity in a successful company > a wage
> equity in an unsuccessful company

~~~
staunch
I think you're mixing up the timeline in your head a bit. When the opportunity
is there to be the second employee you can't know if the company will be
successful or not.

